# Advice on painting cabinets that have existing gel stain



## ocmama21 (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum (but not new to painting) and would appreciate some advice! 

How would you go about painting cabinets that have an existing gel stain on them? The cabinets have an existing gel stain on them (looks like a dark mahogany color). They will be painted white. 

Would you advise using a stripper on the cabinets? Would a light sanding be enough, or do you recommend a heavy sanding to remove all traces of stain before priming? Any other options?

Currently my favorite Primer is KILZ Adhesion. Do you all recommend another primer that is better for this type of project?

Thanks in advance!

ETA: I've also had great success with BIN Shellac primer for a previous kitchen but want to make sure I have the best option for this project.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Does the gel stain scratch off or is it on there nice and sound? If it easily scratches off you're gonna have to strip as much as possible. If not, I'd go with Bin and your preferred cabinet paint on top. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectPaint (Mar 3, 2020)

NO to stripping, unless a last resort and current finish is completely failing.
If finish is stable and cannot scratch off with fingernail, wash/scrub
well with TSP non-rinse substitute, and palm sand/sponge sand all surfaces so no gloss and it's compeltely dull.
If oak, I'll use 150grit/medium to sand, maple 220.
If stain is stable/well adhered, use kilz premium, an easier/more expensive is STYX waterborne.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Wash, sand , dust, Bin, Advance. Collect cheque.


----------

